# نبذة عن جهاز Ultrasoundباللغة العربية



## maarekmaarek (2 ديسمبر 2009)

​ *Ultrasound جهاز*​ 
​ 


 ​ *وتطبيقاتها** (Ultrasound) فكرة عمل الأمواج فوق الصوتية *​ ​ *نسمع كثيرا عن** استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية في تصوير الجنين في رحم الام وهو في مراحل تكوينه وفي مرات أخرى نسمع عن استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية في تفتيت الحصى دون إجراء العمليات الجراحية كما تستخدم الامواج فوق الصوتية في قياس سرعة تدفق الدم في الاوردة للاطمئنان على سلامة القلب. وتعد استخدامات الامواج فوق الصوتية في مجال الطب من الاساسيات التقنية للتشخيص دون اجراء العمليات الجراحية**.*​ ​ *ماهي الامواج فوق الصوتية؟*​ ​ *الالتراساوند** هي تكنولوجيا تستخدم الامواج فوق الصوتية في التصوير الطبي وتستخدم امواج صوتية ذات ترددات اكبر 20 كيلو هرتز اي اكبر من الترددات التي تسمعها اذن الانسان وتعتمد فكرة عمل تلك الاجهزة الطبية على الامواج الفوق صوتية التي تسقط على الجسم وتنعكس عنه مثل ما يقوم الخفاش الذي يطير في الليل مستعينا بالامواج الفوق صوتية التي يحدثها لتسقط على الاجسام امامه وتنعكس عنها ويسمعها فيحدد مساره دون الحاجة الى حاسة الابصار لليستدل على الطريق ولذلك يستطيع الطيران في الليل. كما تستخدم الحيتان في البحر الامواج فوق الصوتية وتستخدمها الغواصات البحرية كجهاز رادار يعمل في اعماق المحيطات لكشف العواصات المعادية. وتعتمد فكرة استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية على الاحداث التالية**:
1.يرسل جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية امواج صوتية بترددات صوتية عالية تتراوح بين 1 الى 5 ميجاهيرتز على صورة نبضات توجه الى جسم الانسان من خلال مجس خاص. 
2.تخترق الامواج فوق الصوتية جسم الانسان لتصطدم بالفواصل والحدود الموجودة بين مكونات الجسم المختلفة مثل السوائل الموجودة بين طبقات الجلد الحد بين طبقة الجلد والعظم. 
3.جزء من الأمواج فوق الصوتية تنعكس عن الحدود الفاصلة بين مكونات جسم الانسان وتعود الى المجس بينما تستمر باقى الامواج فوق الصوتية لتخترق طبقات اعمق في جسم الانسان لتصل إلى حدود فاصلة اخرى وتنعكس عنها وترتد إلى المجس. 
4.يلتقط المجس الامواج فوق الصوتية المنعكسة تباعاً عن طبقات جسم الانسان التي اخترقها ويغذي فيها جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية. 
5.يقوم جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية بحساب المسافة بين المجس وطبقة الجلد أو العضو الذي انعكست عنه الامواج الفوق صوتية مستخدما سرعة تلك الامواج في جسم الانسان والتي تبلغ 1540m/s ومستخدماً الزمن اللازم لعودة الموجات فوق الصوتية للمجس والتي تكون في في حدود الميكوثانية أي 10-6sec. 
6.يظهر جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية العلاقة بين المسافة وشدة الاشارة المنعكسة من جسم الانسان لتكون توزيع ثنائي الابعاد للمسافة والشدة والتي تعبر عن الصورة التي نشاهدها على جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية والموضحة في الشكل التالي: 
في اي جلسة للتصوير باستخدام جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية فإن ملايين النبضات الصوتية التي ترسل للجسم وتستقبل مرة أخرى لتحلل وتحسب المسافة القادمة منها تلك الامواج لتعطي الصورة التي نراها، كما ان تحريك المجس من مكان لأخر يمكن ان يعطي صور من منظور مختلف.
*

*مكونات جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية*​ ​ *تتكون اجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية**:
1.المجس. 
2.وحدة التحكم المركزية. 
3.وحدة التحكم بالنبضات. 
4.شاشة العرض. 
5.لوحة المفاتيح والماوس. 
6.وحدة تخزين. 
7.طابعة. *​ ​ *1. المحبس Transducer Probe*​ ​ *يعتبر المجس** المستخدم في اجهزة الأمواج فوق الصوتية هو الجزء الرئيسي للجهاز. ووظيفة المجس تكمن في اصدار الامواج الصوتية ورصد الصدى المرتد عن انعكاسها**. ويمكن تشبيهه بالفم الذي يتحدث والاذن التي تسمع لجهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية. وتعتمد فكرة عمل المجس على ظاهرة فيزيائية مهمة هي البيزوالكترك 
piezoelectric effect
والتي تعني ظاهرة الضغط لتوليد الكهرباء والتي اكتشفها العالم بير وكيوري
Pierre and Jacques Curie 
في عام 1880. وهي عبارة عن بلورة كوارتز عند تطبيق تيار كهربائي على بلورة الكوارتز
قإن البلورة يتغير شكلها بسرعة في صورة اهتزازات سريعة جداً تص\ر امواج صوتية. والعكس يحدث عندما تصطدم امواج صوتية تؤدي البلورة للاهتزاز فإن تيار كهربي يتولد عنها. وبهذا يمكن استخدام نفس بلورة الكوارتز لاصدار الامواج فوق الصوتية واستقبالها، مع تزويد المجس بمادة تمتص الصوت حتى لا يحدث تشويش بين الصوت الصادر والصوت المنعكس. كذلك يزود المجس بعدسة صوتية acoustic lens
لتركيز المواج الصوتية الصادرة من المجس*



 ​ *جهاز امواج فوق صوتية ومعه عدة انواع من المجسات المستخدمة*​ ​ *يتم تصنيع هذه** المجسات لتأخذ اشكالاً واحجاماً مختلفة لتستخدم حسب المنطقة المراد تصويرها بجهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية وكل مجس يصدر تردد مختلف من الامواج فوق الصوتية لتحدد العمق الذي يجب ان تخترقه هذه الامواج داخل جسم الانسان للحصول على الصورة المطلوبة وبدقة عالية. ويمكن ان تحتوي المجسات على أكثر من بلورة كوارتز وكل بلورة كوارتز يجب ان يكون لها دائرتها الكهربية المنفصلة، ويستخدم هذا النوع من المجسات المزودة باكثر من بلورة للتحكم في الفارق الزمني للامواج الصوتية الصادرة عن كل بلورة والذي يساعد على تحريك الامواج الفوق صوتية داخل الجسم*​ ​ 

 ​ *شكل يوضح اجزاء جاهز التصوير باستخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية*​ ​ *2.وحدة التحكم المركزية Central Processing Unit (CPU)*​ ​ *وتمثل هذه** الوحدة عقل الجهاز وهو عبارة عن جهاز كمبيوتر متصل بالمجس ويزوده بالطاقة الكهربية. وتقوم وحدة التحكم المركزية بارسال التيار الكهربي للمجس ليصدر الامواج الفوق صوتية وكذلك يستقبل النبضات الكهربية الناتجة من المجس عند استقبالها للامواج فوق الصوتية المرتدة عن اجزاء الجسم المراد تصويره**. وتقوم وحدة المعالجة المركزية بكافة الحسابات التي تمكن من رسم العلاقة بين المسافة وشدة الاشعة المرتدة لتكوين الصورة على الشاشة.*​ ​ *3.وحدة التحكم بالنبضات Transducer Pulse Controls *​ *وهي توفر** الامكانية للطبيب الذي يشغل الجهاز أو الفني المختص بادخال قيمة التردد وزمن النبضات الصوتية الصادرة من المجس والتي يجب تحديدها مسبقا حسب العضو المراد تصويره. وكذلك تقوم هذه الوحدة بالتحكم بآلية المسح المستخدمة بواسطة الجهاز لاظهار الصورة**.*​ ​ ​ *4.الشاشة Display *​ ​ *وهي عبارة عن** شاشة عرض عادية كالمستخدمة في الكمبيوتر والتي تظهر نتيجة الحسابات التي قامت بها وحدة المعالجة المركزية ويمكن ان تكون شاشة ابيض واسود او شاشة ملونة حسب نوع ومواصفات جهاز الامواج فوق الصوتية**.
لوحة المفاتيح والماوس Keyboard/Cursor
وهي الادوات التي يستخدمها الطبيب او الفني المختص لتشغيل برنامج الاجهاز واجراء عمليات حفظ الصورة على ملف وعمل بعض القياسات لحساب الابعاد مستعينا بالصورة الظاهرة على الشاشة.*​ ​ *5.وحدة التخزين Disk Storage 
*

*وحدة التخزين تستخدم لحفظ الصور** التي ظهرت على الاشاشة ووسائط التخزين هي نفسها المستخدمة في الكمبيوتر**
وتشمل الاقراص الصلبة hard disks أو الاقراص المرنة floppy disks أو الاقراص المدمجة CD او DVD. وتستخدم لعمل ارشيف طبي يحفظ لتتبع حالة المريض في مرات اخرى.*

*6.الطابعة Printers *

*وفي الاغلب طابعات كمبيوتر ولكن من النوع الحراري المعروف باسم الطابعات الحرارية*

*انواع اجهزة الامواج فوق الصوتية*​ ​ *الاجهزة التي** تحدثنا عنها حتى الان هي اجهزة للتصوير ثنائي الابعاد ولكن هناك نوعان من الاجهزة التي تستخدم نفس التقنيات وهي اجهزة التصوير ثلاثية الابعاد واجهزة دبلر للامواج فوق الصوتية**. *​ ​ *اجهزة التصوير ثلاثية الابعاد** 
3D Ultrasound Imaging*​ ​ *وتعتمد فكرة** هذا الجهاز للحصول على صور مجسمة ثلاثية الابعاد لاعضاء الداخلية في جسم الانسان أو للجنين من خلال تمرير المجس فوق الجسم او ادارتة المجس حول الجسم لاخذ عدة صور ويقوم الكمبيوتر بتكوين الصور المجسمة منها**.*​ ​ *أجهزة دبلر للامواج فوق الصوتية** Doppler Ultrasound*​ ​ *وهي اجهزة** تستخدم ظاهرة دبلر وفكرتها ان الامواج الفوق صوتية المنعكسة عن الاعضاء المتحركة يحدث تغيير في التردد بين الامواج الفوق صوتية المرتدة والامواج الفوق صوتية الساقطة على الجسم. ومن فارق التردد بين الموجات المرتدة والصادرة يمكن حساب سرعة هذه الاعضاء بدقة مثل حساب سرعة تدفق الدم من القلب وإلي الاوعية الدموية والشرايين**.*​ ​ *مخاطر استخدام الامواج فوق الصوتية*​ ​ *بالرغم من انه** لم تسجل ايه حالات مرضية في كلا من الانسان أو الحيوان الذي تعرض لفحوصات بواسطة الامواج فوق الصوتية وان هذه الاجهزة ستبقى مستخدمة كأحد وسائل التشخيص بدون اجراء جراحة او استخدام مواد مشعة تحقن في المريض الا انه ينصح باستخدامها كلما دعت الضرورة فقط. ووذلك تفاديا لتعريض اجزاء من جسم الانسان للطاقة الصوتية الناتجة عن الامواج فوق الصوتية والتي تمتص بسهولة في الماء الموجود في الانسجة الحية مما يسبب ارتفاع موضعي في درجة الحرارة للمناطق المعرضة للامواج فوق الصوتية*​*منقووووووووووول.*​


----------



## maarekmaarek (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*لا تـــعــلــيـــق*


----------



## soma-20 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

إبداع ... تسلم يا بش مهندس


----------



## sama (13 أغسطس 2010)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو موئل (17 أغسطس 2010)

well done


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## Eng Niro (21 أغسطس 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx......


----------



## the king of heart (21 أغسطس 2010)

......................................thank you


 Eng: omar ba abbad


----------



## د-تامر (9 يوليو 2011)

كلام رائع ولكن مختصر.............جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_walidh (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلوما تقيمة


----------



## RAFT AHMED (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## mohammed.madani (22 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## santacrouse (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله88 (18 فبراير 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## jiahunhg5v (4 مارس 2012)

Do not forget that UGG classic mini boots are still fashionable and seasonal in summerSomebody say it is just the change of the word "ugly", which should be reasonable somehow Learning from success company that Ugg change styles from year to yearRelated articles： 2 6 6


----------

